
Marketplace on PHP-Fusion? - JokingCard
Marketplace site to be build on PHP-Fusion? It is about a standard catalog-site, just like this one below, but it should be more static (less moving and backlighted elements). The question is : it is doable in Fusion or no?
======
JokingCard
[https://zoptamo.com/uk/s-twerking-c-uk](https://zoptamo.com/uk/s-twerking-c-
uk)

